# Livestrong Ride Austin 2012



## Super_6_3

Anyone do the 100-mile loop? Here's a clip from my ride up some hill called Man Maker Hill. 

Video clip of the ride up.


----------



## MerlinAma

Super_6_3 said:


> Anyone do the 100-mile loop? Here's a clip from my ride up some hill called Man Maker Hill.
> 
> Video clip of the ride up.


How steep was that? Can't believe so many people walking. Were they just under geared?


----------



## Oxtox

the guys that are still in the saddle don't look like they're working that hard...

the walkers must be pretty casual riders...

16% max grade?


----------



## pedalruns

Cool video.. What was the max grade and how long was that?


----------



## Super_6_3

Strava says it maxed out at 17.6% early on the climb and about half a mile long. My watch said it was an average of 12.6% grade and 185 bpm. I was close to passing out. Need more hill repeats.


----------



## Peanya

I remember a climb like that when I did it a few years back. Slowly "walked" the bike up in my lowest gear. Might have even stopped to let my HR get down before continuing. I'm too stubborn to give up and walk. Surprising how many people were in the middle of the road walking. Obviously casual riders.


----------



## bikerjohn64

That looks like a killer. At what point in the 100 mile distance did the hill come at?


----------



## Super_6_3

That hill came in around mile 48 and surprised many but more surprisingly is how many people got off the bike and just walked up instead. A riding buddy said his foot was sore when he got up. Probably would have been a good idea to take off the shoes to make the trek easier. 

Here's a longer video of the first part of the ride. 1st half of the Livestrong 100-mile route - YouTube


----------



## locustfist

Here's that segment on Strava Strava Segment | Fulton Ranch Rd Hill Climb

It was a fun climb, there were only 2 or 3 people walking it when we went through there, that video looked sketchy with people strewn all over the place.


----------



## bigV

Is the route suitable for riding on weekends or weekdays? I travel from Houston to Austin from time to time and would like to bring my bike and get some rides in while there.


----------



## Super_6_3

If I didn't live too far away, I'd ride it every day.


----------



## locustfist

bigV said:


> Is the route suitable for riding on weekends or weekdays? I travel from Houston to Austin from time to time and would like to bring my bike and get some rides in while there.


There are better routes around here...that one was pretty flat. Only gained 3000' in 100 miles.

My favorite route in Austin usually involves this loop and various options: Bike Ride Profile | Yeah, it is what it is. It's that or we both better go do something else near Austin | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## bigV

Thanks locustfist, really appreciate it.

bV


----------

